

Yak Shaving: Adding OAuth Support to Nginx via Lua - josegonzalez
http://seatgeek.com/blog/dev/oauth-support-for-nginx-with-lua

======
justincormack
I would use openresty rather than building your own nginx Lua bundle. It has
test frameworks and releases and so on. And you could ship an oauth2 module
with it.

~~~
josegonzalez
I simply enabled the nginx-lua - which comes with the debian source - in our
custom package. Adding the other stuff would have been nice, but also
unnecessary bloat.

I did do some investigation into openresty, but decided against it because it
would not confer benefits.

The other thing is that we custom compile other modules into nginx -
tracelytics[1] being one of them - and it was simpler to decipher the debian
packaging than it was to do the same for openresty.

[1] <http://www.tracelytics.com/>

------
glasscube
Are there existing open source projects that accomplish this?

~~~
dietcokerules
Yeah I was going to ask the same thing. It seems _very_ likely there was some
OS option you could have used here.

~~~
josegonzalez
There is an OAuth1 module[1] that is available, but not only is that not the
version of OAuth we built in our provider, but liboauth conflicts with certain
packages our servers need installed.

If there were an OS option, I would have used it :)

[1] <https://github.com/yaoweibin/nginx_http_oauth_module>

